# I think we've got corn smut



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

If I hadn't seen a YT video on it a week or two ago, I would've thought we lost everything, but, it seems that in some places it's a delicacy (one man's delicacy is another man's trash). So, now that it's been identified, anyone ever cook with it? If I don't figure it out soon, we won't have the corn or the smut. 

boy...this sure feels like a weird thread.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Its called "Mexican Truffles" or "huitlacoche" and IS considered a delicacy by many.

http://www.food.com/recipe/tortillas-with-mexican-corn-truffles-chalupas-de-huitlacoche-356909

http://www.food.com/recipe/huitlacoche-enfrijoladas-corn-truffle-and-black-bean-tortillas-356949

I once ate an enchilada type dish made with it but it was a long time ago and dont remember much about it.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I have tried almost everything going but darn if you are not gonna get me to try it.. ick.. 
But the reviews of it say it is a mushroomy flavor but a bit stronger and earthy.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Emerald said:


> I have tried almost everything going but darn if you are not gonna get me to try it.. ick..
> But the reviews of it say it is a mushroomy flavor but a bit stronger and earthy.


You're scaring me. Maybe I should just wait and let it spoil, or maybe I should pull it. You know, us preppers hardly ever let anything go to waste.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Possumfam said:


> You're scaring me. Maybe I should just wait and let it spoil, or maybe I should pull it. You know, us preppers hardly ever let anything go to waste.


I looked it up once.. and I think you have to harvest before it Pops open.. but has infected the corn.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> You're scaring me. Maybe I should just wait and let it spoil, or maybe I should pull it. You know, us preppers hardly ever let anything go to waste.


Harvest it, dehydrate it, and put in with the preps.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

didn't think about dehydrating it.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Around here if we leave the corn up much longer with no rain it will be allready dehydrated when we harvest.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Davarm said:


> Harvest it, dehydrate it, and put in with the preps.


Don't ya mean.. cook it/try it/if you like it then dehydrate it and put it in the preps.. hahaha


----------

